# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Hogwarts House Challenge

## mrdeano

*Hogwarts House Challenge!*

I have always been deeply interested in the Harry Potter stories and I never really made the connection with Lucid Dreaming until now. Ever since Harry Potter peaked my interest I have always longed for a MMORPG type of game. A game where I could take part in the Wizard universe and experience it first hand. Unfortunately, there is no such game at the moment.

The other day I was having a Lucid Dream, when I stumbled across the Sorting Hat. I cheekily put the thing on my head where it whispered Slytherin into my ear. After that it dawned on me, I could use my Lucid Dreams as a way of indulging into my Harry Potter fantasies!
I have devised a little challenge for myself to learn some of the basics spells, charms and potions from the books. Maybe even fly a broom or two!
Now this is a personal goal for me but I feel like I should share these ideas with you, just in case anyone is interested.

The goal is to complete a set of tasks and earn points for your house!

*Get Sorted!*

First thing to do is to get sorted into a house. The four houses in Hogwarts consist of Gryffindor, Hufflepuff, Ravenclaw and Slytherin. First year students are arranged into these houses by wearing the Sorting Hat.


Find the Sorting Hat in your next Lucid Dream and find out what house you are destined to be in. Afterwards post an extract of your dream journal here as evidence of your progress. Please be honest as possible! Whatever the Sorting Hat tells you is FINAL. You cannot swap houses  ::D: 

*House Challenges*

Once you know which house you belong to you can then proceed to the house challenge! The set of tasks vary depending on which House you are in. Please only complete the challenges within your own house!
Once you have completed the task in your Lucid Dream post an extract of your Dream Journal here on this thread as evidence and I will then add points to the appropriate house! You can complete the tasks more than once but they MUST be in separate dreams in order to count.

You will also need to locate your wand.


*Universal Tasks*
- Triwizard Tournament (Must be completed in order to receive points)
(1/3) - Fight a dragon and retrieve a golden egg
(2/3) - Eat Gillyweed and swim to the bottom of a lake
(3/3) - Navigate through a maze and retrieve the Triwizard Cup ( + 100 Points)
- Wizard duel with Voldemort (+ 50 Points)
- Ride a Hippogriff (+ 20 Points)
- Visit Honeydukes and sample the special effects sweets (+ 15 Points)
- Play a game of Quidditch against the current leading house. (Must complete 'Fly on a broomstick' first) (+ 15 Points)
- Jump through platform 9 3/4 and catch the Hogwarts Express (+ 10 Points)
- Fly on a broomstick (+ 7 Points)
- Learn and perform Lumos (+ 5 Points)


*Gryffindor*
- Brew Polyjuice Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Wingardium Leviosa (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Hagrid (+ 5 Points)

*Hufflepuff*
- Brew Ageing Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Alohomora on a locked door (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Prof. Pomona Sprout (+ 5 Points)

*Ravenclaw*
- Brew Felix Felicis Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Incendio (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Prof. Flitwick (+ 5 Points)

*Slytherin*
- Brew Veritaserum Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Petrificus Totalus on a DC (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Prof. Snape (+ 5 Points)

If you are unsure about any of the spells, check out - Harry Potter Wiki for help.


*House Points*

*Gryffindor* - 17 Points
_Naiya_
*Slytherin* - 5 Points
mrdeano
*Ravenclaw* - 5 Points
Stubert
*Hufflepuff* - 0 Points
Mancon

I am not expecting anyone to be interested in this AT ALL  :Sad:  but if you have any suggestions on other tasks I could add to the challenge then please feel free to say. I will add them accordingly.

GOOD LUCK AND LET THE BEST HOUSE WIN!

----------


## Merro

I would try this if I could. But when ever I have Harry Potter related dreams and try to go Lucid, They always get aggressive with me and tell me I'm not welcomed here...

----------


## mrdeano

> I would try this if I could. But when ever I have Harry Potter related dreams and try to go Lucid, They always get aggressive with me and tell me I'm not welcomed here...



I hope you do join in! Remember that your Lucid Dreams work heavily on expectation. So just expect that everything will be fine and it will  :smiley: 

Which house is your favourite?

----------


## Stubert

I actually have quite a few harry potter related lucids. Never thought of using the sorting hat before though, I'll be sure to try that tonight. Hope that a few more people join in cos this could be fun  :smiley: .

----------


## mrdeano

> I actually have quite a few harry potter related lucids. Never thought of using the sorting hat before though, I'll be sure to try that tonight. Hope that a few more people join in cos this could be fun .



Unfortunately it looks like there isn't much interest. I guess there are not many Harry Potter fans on this forum xD 
Looking forward to see which house you are put in though.  :smiley:

----------


## Aeolar

Dude I am DOWN! This is an awesome idea, and that HPMMORPG would be pretty epic too. I'm looking forward to some magic in my dreams!

----------


## mrdeano

> Dude I am DOWN! This is an awesome idea, and that HPMMORPG would be pretty epic too. I'm looking forward to some magic in my dreams!



I guess Lucid Dreaming is the next best thing to a HPMMORPG =] I'm glad you are on board! Looking forward to your future posts!

I am going to add a another task to spice things up! Fight a dragon and retrieve a golden egg  :tongue2:

----------


## Atras

I'll definetely try this.  I've already found that one of the skills that is very easy for me to do in dreams is spells.

----------


## MasterMind

I AM IN!

I recently made the Lucidology timer work like a perfect DEILD alarm for me, but everytime I have lucid dreams I fail to stabilis them properly so I have to work on that...

But when I can I will definitelly take the first train to Hogwarts and get this challenge started! In my heart I want to join Gryffindor  :smiley:  But the spells seems much more fun in Slytherin ... Well some da erhm night I  will get there and the sorting hat have to decide.

----------


## Mancon

I'm in  :smiley:  I love Harry Potter! I am WILDing soon, and will do this  :smiley:  I will post results back here!

----------


## mrdeano

Thank you everyone for joining in! I'm glad this is finally gaining momentum. I thought no one was interested.

I just need to find a way to edit my post so I can add new tasks and tally up the points. Every time I try it says I have past the allotted time for editing  :Sad:

----------


## You

I've played Quidditch two times in an LD now, I'm in!

----------


## Stubert

Well I completely forgot about doing this in my lucid, but I did get sorted during a non-lucid. Do you think I should guys think I should count that?

----------


## mrdeano

> Well I completely forgot about doing this in my lucid, but I did get sorted during a non-lucid. Do you think I should guys think I should count that?



I think it should count =] After all, whatever the Sorting Hat says is final.

----------


## XeL

Why the hell not =) Giving it a go.

----------


## mrdeano

The more the merrier! Can't wait to hear from you all aha  :tongue2: 

I bet the majority of you will end up in either Slytherine or Gryffindor xD

----------


## fOrceez

< Count me in

----------


## Kitties

This is a cool idea. I probably won't remember to do any of this stuff lol but getting sorted would be cool. I used lumos once in an LD to light up the room I was in, which worked fairly well, except it kept going out after a few seconds and I'd have to say it again, which was weird.

----------


## mrdeano

> This is a cool idea. I probably won't remember to do any of this stuff lol but getting sorted would be cool. I used lumos once in an LD to light up the room I was in, which worked fairly well, except it kept going out after a few seconds and I'd have to say it again, which was weird.



Do that again once Sorted and it will be an easy 5 points for your house.  :tongue2:

----------


## fOrceez

When you say 'locate your wand'.. what does that mean? Does that mean we can't just materialize it?

----------


## Stubert

Remembered about this in a lucid last night, here's an extract from my written journal:

" As I was flying I remembered that I was supposed to do some spells for something, I landed and shed my wings. Then I summoned a swirling purple portal to take me to somewhere that I could do them and went through. I was in pitch darkness and it felt very damp and cold; like I was in a cave underground. I reached into my pocket and pulled out a wand and cast lumos. The cave was huge so I could only see a small area of rock, I saw two fiery eyes getting bigger as something approached me untill they were so huge and bright that I couldn't see anything else, I heard a loud screech and woke up in a panic."

It was very scary but at least I earned some points. Always creeps me out when something like that happens, almost like you can still hear it for a few seconds after you wake up.

Also I don't think I actually said in my other post that in that non-lucid I was put in Ravenclaw.

 :smiley:

----------


## mrdeano

> Remembered about this in a lucid last night, here's an extract from my written journal:
> 
> " As I was flying I remembered that I was supposed to do some spells for something, I landed and shed my wings. Then I summoned a swirling purple portal to take me to somewhere that I could do them and went through. I was in pitch darkness and it felt very damp and cold; like I was in a cave underground. I reached into my pocket and pulled out a wand and cast lumos. The cave was huge so I could only see a small area of rock, I saw two fiery eyes getting bigger as something approached me untill they were so huge and bright that I couldn't see anything else, I heard a loud screech and woke up in a panic."
> 
> It was very scary but at least I earned some points. Always creeps me out when something like that happens, almost like you can still hear it for a few seconds after you wake up.
> 
> Also I don't think I actually said in my other post that in that non-lucid I was put in Ravenclaw.



Fantastic!

I'd like to formally introduce *Stubert* to the *Ravenclaw* family. And award him 5 points for successfully performing Lumos in the underground caves. 


*House Points*

5 points to Ravenclaw! Pushing them into first place!

*Ravenclaw* 5 Points

*Gryffindor* 0 Points

*Hufflepuff* 0 Points

*Slytherin* 0 Points

----------


## Merro

> I hope you do join in! Remember that your Lucid Dreams work heavily on expectation. So just expect that everything will be fine and it will 
> 
> Which house is your favourite?



Yea I'll deffidently try this one out when I'm good at this. Also my favorite house is Gryffindor. Love the HP series.  :tongue2:

----------


## NrElAx

I've always wanted to do something like this. It just makes me happy thinking about it because that world seems amazing. I'll give this a try once I can lucid more frequently. What am I saying, im gonna lucid tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Aeolar

> I've always wanted to do something like this. It just makes me happy thinking about it because that world seems amazing. I'll give this a try once I can lucid more frequently. What am I saying, im gonna lucid tonight



"That world" Let's make our own damn Hogwarts!

----------


## Choi

My Lucid dream workout week allows me to not focus on Transitions, but the feelings and sensations of the non-physical or dream environment.
So I am joining  :smiley:  I used to play "Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince" where they have built the Hogwarts castle exactly like in the movies. 
So I allready have a sense of how he different parts of Hogwarts line up, so if you want to know how Hogwarts look like play that game! 
Well then I guess the first thing I have to do is to visit the Diagonalley and go to Olivanders.
Just one question: Can I complete all the tasks in the same dream? Or do I have to complete each of them in a separate dream?

----------


## mrdeano

> My Lucid dream workout week allows me to not focus on Transitions, but the feelings and sensations of the non-physical or dream environment.
> So I am joining  I used to play "Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince" where they have built the Hogwarts castle exactly like in the movies. 
> So I allready have a sense of how he different parts of Hogwarts line up, so if you want to know how Hogwarts look like play that game! 
> Well then I guess the first thing I have to do is to visit the Diagonalley and go to Olivanders.
> Just one question: Can I complete all the tasks in the same dream? Or do I have to complete each of them in a separate dream?



I haven't had much chance to play the more recent games. I will have to check it out!

You can complete as many tasks as you want in the same dream but you cannot do the same spell more than once.

----------


## Choi

> I haven't had much chance to play the more recent games. I will have to check it out!
> 
> You can complete as many tasks as you want in the same dream but you cannot do the same spell more than once.



Yeah you definitely should =). Then watch the movies to not make the dream look like the game (even if it has pretty good graphics)
Ok thanks and by the way this is a really good way to control the dream, because I probably trust a wand more than my own powers  ::D:

----------


## Mancon

Did this last night. Got into Hufflepuff! I'm on vacation now but when I get back I will write about it in more detail here.

----------


## mrdeano

> Did this last night. Got into Hufflepuff! I'm on vacation now but when I get back I will write about it in more detail here.



Welcome to *Hufflepuff*! and enjoy your holiday  ::D: 

Story so far . . .

*Ravenclaw* - 5 Points
Stubert
*Hufflepuff* - 0 Points
Mancon
*Slytherin* - 0 Points
mrdeano
*Gryffindor* - 0 Points
_No members_

(Note that I am unable to edit the original post. So I will have to keep you all updated via my replies)

----------


## Stubert

Still no-one in Gryffindor, can't see that lasting.

----------


## NrElAx

> "That world" Let's make our own damn Hogwarts!



But there's is perfect. I'll use there world, but do things my way while im in it.

----------


## zhineTech

I read this thread the other day, but didn't focus too much on it. I frequently have harry-potter type settings in my dream, sometimes with characters from the movie, sometimes not.

This weekend I had an epic harry potter / the fifth element type battle lucid dream that I'm guessing was around 40mins long. i maintained lucidity, but as one of my experiments, i "went along" with the story line. this seemed to make the dream much longer than my usual LD's, but much more difficult to recall. i used both magic and technology but no specific spells or anything that would count for the challenge, just thought it was an interesting LD.

each scene was similar to the wedding bit in what i think was "the order of the phoenix." i would go someplace, bad guys would follow, there would be a battle. i know ron was in the dream, but i think he was the only actual harry potter character. too  bad hermione wasnt anywhere to be found...

----------


## Mancon

> Welcome to *Hufflepuff*! and enjoy your holiday 
> 
> Story so far . . .
> 
> *Ravenclaw* - 5 Points
> Stubert
> *Hufflepuff* - 0 Points
> Mancon
> *Slytherin* - 0 Points
> ...



Thank you! Planning on WILDing tonight and completing the Hufflepuff task(s)

----------


## Chronicillness

> too  bad hermione wasnt anywhere to be found...



Can you say motivation? Thats all i needed. I'm in.

----------


## Naiya

This sounds really fun! I will be sure to put the sorting hat thing on my list of goals!  ::D:  I just recently rewatched a few of the movies and I think it would be really fun to do a few of the spells and things.  :wink2:

----------


## WDr

I've had a dry spell lately, but when I get lucid, I'll try this out! Sounds cool!  :wink2:

----------


## mrdeano

I'm glad to see more people joining in. I thought no one would be interested, I guess I was wrong  :tongue2: 

I am going to contact an admin/moderator so I can edit the original post with some new tasks. Before I do so, I was wondering if you guys could give me some suggestions on what you want to be added and to which house. 

Regards

----------


## Aeolar

Alchemy, Botany, Quidditch, Dementors, Death Eaters, Conversations (Dumbeldore, Snape, Hermoine, etc..), Hogwarts Express,

----------


## Stubert

Apparition could be fun.

----------


## mrdeano

Thank you for the suggestions. I will be compiling the new tasks later on today.

In the mean time, I managed to complete a task for *Slytherin* last night! 

_'... I pulled the wand from my pocket and held it firmly in front of me. This time the wand didn't not look as rubbish as the last, so my spells might just work this time. I extended my reach and shouted 'Lumos' To my surprise the end of my wand started beaming with a blue light. I could finally see around me and made my way out of the room...'_

So that's 5 points to *Slytherin*

*Slytherin* - 5 Points
mrdeano
*Ravenclaw* - 5 Points
Stubert
*Hufflepuff* - 0 Points
Mancon
*Gryffindor* - 0 Points
_No members_

----------


## rockyraccoon

I'm in! 

well as soon as I can Ld regularly and control them, Harry potter actually made me want to start LDing again so I could explore their world.

oh and an idea for a task what about slaying the basilisk? That'd be fun.

----------


## MysticalSophie

Hey! I'm a big fan of Harry Potter!
Unfortunatly, I just get into this stuff of Lucid Dreaming (although I believe I used to Lucid Dreaming some times when I was a child). But after that and before I met DV and started to read more about Lucid Dreaming, I always quit my dreams when I knew I was dreaming.

Like I said in a previous thread, my major problem is that my dreams are sometimes too realistic or last too little. After the night I attended to start Lucid Dreaming till today (which were only 3 nights), the only thing I dreamed about HP was that I was wearing the a outift very similar to the boys uniform, but without knowing the House. However, I told to myself that I was really wearing the boys uniform. Then it vanished into another completly different dream.

Please, keep with this thread! I'm sure there are at least one person who will participate on this. I absolutly will, but first you need to wait a while for me to clean-up my mind and to stop with this stupid realistic and fast dreams that I have been having since I payed more attention to them (due to my reborned interest on LD)

----------


## NrElAx

^^ Dont worry, there's already multiple people participating in this. This is one of my favorite lucid dreaming tasks. Keep it up everyone.

----------


## Naiya

I got into Gryffindor! (Although it wasn't my first choice, that's okay, it had no members so far anyway.)  :Shades wink: 

The other night I was actually lucid in Hogwarts, after several nights of incubating the tasks, and I forgot all about the sorting hat. I did, however, get a wand:





> I saw Dumbledore and Harry there having a sort of intense conversation. When they noticed me, they stopped. Harry walked away, and Dumbledore gave a friendly greeting. He gave me something else--a wand to use--and followed Harry down the corridor. Cool! A wand. I tried to remember if there was something I was supposed to do here. I looked down to see if I was wearing a school uniform, but I was wearing instead a pink dress with matching shoes. Make that shoe. I used the wand to grow myself another shoe, slightly annoyed with the color, but too lazy to change my whole outfit. I wanted to follow Dumbledore before I lost track of him.




Last night I actually remembered the sorting hat:





> I first needed to locate the sorting hat. I saw a pile of old junk, including hats, near a full-length mirror. Under the junk, I saw a brown cone shape. I told myself this was it. When I pulled it out, I saw it was the sorting hat, albeit a little smaller. I turned to the mirror and watched its face and I placed it on my head. No sooner did it touch my hair that I heard, "Gryffindor!"



I then went a little nuts doing the tasks, even though you're supposed to do them one per dream. I got a little too excited.  :tongue2:  





> On my way back into the main room, I saw several brooms leaning in the corner by the door. They were a little small, but I grabbed one and brought it into the main room, which had vaulted ceilings. I flew around the room in a circle a couple of times, which was fairly amusing, but not too much different than flying normally, so I got off and tried to remember any other tasks. I couldn't remember if I could do them all at once or not, but I figured I could always do them again. I looked at the various junk on the floor: a bicycle, some clothes, what looked like a sonic screwdriver. I pulled my wand out from my shirt. I wasn't very stable, like last time, and drooped a bit, so I put a little more energy into it and that seemed to stabilize it. I pointed and made two short waves at the screwdriver. "Wingardium Leviosa!" The screwdriver floated upward, toward the ceiling. I wondered how I should get it down, and then just decided to leave it up there.



Now we just need to all learn shared dreaming so we can have a real-time Quidditch match, lol.  ::D:

----------


## mrdeano

> . . .



Welcome to *Gryffindor* Naiya! It looks like you had a fantastic start with the challenge. I wouldn't expect anything less from you  :smiley:  

You have earned 17 points for *Gryffindor*. Moving your team well into the lead. (I hope I counted the points right)

*Gryffindor* - 17 Points
_Naiya_
*Slytherin* - 5 Points
mrdeano
*Ravenclaw* - 5 Points
Stubert
*Hufflepuff* - 0 Points
Mancon

Unfortunately, I haven't been too active recently as I have been sorting out University and such. Hopefully it will all be finished soon enough.

----------


## NrElAx

> I got into Gryffindor! (Although it wasn't my first choice, that's okay, it had no members so far anyway.) 
> 
> The other night I was actually lucid in Hogwarts, after several nights of incubating the tasks, and I forgot all about the sorting hat. I did, however, get a wand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I actually remembered the sorting hat:
> 
> ...



Damn you Naiya, Gryffindor is way ahead now. Well not too far ahead. I went lucid last night, and right when I went to find the sorting hat, my alarm went off for my wbtb. I moved when the alarm went off, so I couldnt DEILD. I also had to turn off my alarm because it was super loud and it would hahe woken up my mom if I left it on. Well I'll try it again tonight. Also, if I remember correctly, mrdeano said you can do as many tasks for your class as you'd like. Or as many as you can complete during your lucid.

----------


## Mancon

> Did this last night. Got into Hufflepuff! I'm on vacation now but when I get back I will write about it in more detail here.



Here is my dream...sorry I took a while to update it!


*Spoiler* for _Hufflepuff Dream_: 



V-WILD'd successfully! Sorry I haven't posted a DJ entry in a while...will try to start getting back into it.


I was standing outside the Hogwarts Castle, by a brick wall. I stabilized the dream, and everything became clearer. The wall felt rough, and faded when I rubbed it. 

Behind the wall, was a entrance to Hogwarts. It was a mossy green circular door, that seemed about 15 feet high. I walked through the tall grass towards the door and pushed it open. 

Inside, was a royal looking hallway fllled with candles everywhere. It was crowded and people were staring at me. curiously. I smiled at them. 

I saw a very small door to my left, and walked past it. Suddenly, a random guy stopped me in the hallway and said that the door lead to the sorting hat, and I needed to be sorted. I said it was a dream, and I would just find a taller door and the sorting hat would be there for me. He seemed persistent, and said I HAD to shrink down and go through that particular door.

So I shrunk down slowly, and pushed open the door. There was a small, wooden table right in the center of the room with the sorting hat sitting on the middle of it. There was no other furniture in the room. The walls seemed to be made of some type of fur.

I picked up the hat, put it on. It seemed to melt into my head, and I asked it what house I would be in. After about 10 seconds, it shouted: *"HUFFLEPUFF!"*  I was happy, since this is the house I wanted!

I said thank you to the hat, and stepped out of the room. I was trying to remember any of the Hufflepuff tasks, but I couldn't. I grew back up, and started to walk around the castle. 

I decided to start talking to random people passing me. I stopped a really tall, bright-oranged haired girl, and asked her how she was doing. 

She replied, "Fine and dandy, just like a pencil!"

She randomly touched my arm, and her finger melted in it. When she pulled her hand out of my arm, her finger was missing. I looked down, and saw my veins popping out. They were a magenta color. It freaked me out, so I looked away quickly.

I continued to walk down the hall, and noticed an abstract painting. I can't remember the details of it, but I got so absorbed in it..I forgot I was dreaming  :Sad: .

----------


## frostyelf

This sounds like a great idea, so does a Harry Potter MMORPG. Unfortunately this may be beyond my skill level, but I will try it if I think of it in a lucid.
Some ideas for challenges: 
Go into the room of requirement see what it turns into
Look into the mirror of Erised
Act out a scene from the books/movies/games and change what happens

----------


## Klikko

I wanna join in  :smiley:  Once I get a hold of my dreaming, I'll make sure to find my way to Hoggy Woggy Hogwarts

----------


## Choi

Wohoo! I got a lucid dream I did all the tasks for Gryffindor, except flying on a broomstick (so Flipendo, Lumos, Wingardium Leviosa) 
But... The sorting hat never put me in a house... I did found the sorting hat, but it didn't speak to me :S
I have to make a new attempt.. But a fun lucid dream anyway.

----------


## Klikko

May I suggest a new task? Play wizard chess against a member of another house or a teacher

----------


## mrdeano

Okay guys I have the go ahead from an Admin to edit my original post. I shall be doing this very shortly!
Some of the challenges I have in mind are . . .

- Talk to Snape/Hagrid/Flitwick/Pomona Sprout
- Fight a dragon and retrieve a golden egg
- Eat Gillyweed and swim to the bottom of a lake
- Navigate through a maze and retrieve the Triwizard Cup
- Jump through platform 9 3/4 and catch the Hogwarts Express
- Play a game of Quidditch against the current leading house.

The Triward tasks will have to be completed in order. Anyone that completes all three will get a huge amount of points. The Quidditch challenge can only be completed once you have done the 'Flying a Broom' task.

That is what I have in mind so far. I will surely add more when I send the final edit to Slash112. I am still unsure about how much points should be awards for each task =/

----------


## nina

Why have I been missing this thread? I think I've sexed all the HP characters before, but it would be fun to just play around with spells and play quidditch and such. I've done several things on the list before, but can't remember ever being sorted, that's definitely the first thing I'll do cause I've always wondered which house I would be in. 

More tasks:

- find out what your patronus looks like (expecto patronum)
- wizard duel with Voldemort (or other Death Eater)
- visit Honeydukes and sample the special effects sweets
- take a ride on Buckbeak 
- brew a potion (polyjuice, veritas serum, felix felicis, etc.) and report on the results

If you want the points in the OP updated, just post what they should be and I'll update them.

----------


## nina

Also, "flipendo" is not a real spell, you might want to change that.

----------


## mrdeano

Thank you Nina for the suggestions and offering to help with editing.

I have separated the tasks into House Specific and Universal. So hopefully people will be able to see things a little bit better.

Here is the new edit =]


*Spoiler* for _New Edit_: 




*Hogwarts House Challenge!*

I have always been deeply interested in the Harry Potter stories and I never really made the connection with Lucid Dreaming until now. Ever since Harry Potter peaked my interest I have always longed for a MMORPG type of game. A game where I could take part in the Wizard universe and experience it first hand. Unfortunately, there is no such game at the moment.

The other day I was having a Lucid Dream, when I stumbled across the Sorting Hat. I cheekily put the thing on my head where it whispered Slytherin into my ear. After that it dawned on me, I could use my Lucid Dreams as a way of indulging into my Harry Potter fantasies!
I have devised a little challenge for myself to learn some of the basics spells, charms and potions from the books. Maybe even fly a broom or two!
Now this is a personal goal for me but I feel like I should share these ideas with you, just in case anyone is interested.

The goal is to complete a set of tasks and earn points for your house!

*Get Sorted!*

First thing to do is to get sorted into a house. The four houses in Hogwarts consist of Gryffindor, Hufflepuff, Ravenclaw and Slytherin. First year students are arranged into these houses by wearing the Sorting Hat.


Find the Sorting Hat in your next Lucid Dream and find out what house you are destined to be in. Afterwards post an extract of your dream journal here as evidence of your progress. Please be honest as possible! Whatever the Sorting Hat tells you is FINAL. You cannot swap houses  ::D: 

*House Challenges*

Once you know which house you belong to you can then proceed to the house challenge! The set of tasks vary depending on which House you are in. Please only complete the challenges within your own house!
Once you have completed the task in your Lucid Dream post an extract of your Dream Journal here on this thread as evidence and I will then add points to the appropriate house! You can complete the tasks more than once but they MUST be in separate dreams in order to count.

You will also need to locate your wand.


*Universal Tasks*
- Triwizard Tournament (Must be completed in order to receive points)
(1/3) - Fight a dragon and retrieve a golden egg
(2/3) - Eat Gillyweed and swim to the bottom of a lake
(3/3) - Navigate through a maze and retrieve the Triwizard Cup ( + 100 Points)
- Wizard duel with Voldemort (+ 50 Points)
- Ride a Hippogriff (+ 20 Points)
- Visit Honeydukes and sample the special effects sweets (+ 15 Points)
- Play a game of Quidditch against the current leading house. (Must complete 'Fly on a broomstick' first) (+ 15 Points)
- Jump through platform 9 3/4 and catch the Hogwarts Express (+ 10 Points)
- Fly on a broomstick (+ 7 Points)
- Learn and perform Lumos (+ 5 Points)


*Gryffindor*
- Brew Polyjuice Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Wingardium Leviosa (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Hagrid (+ 5 Points)

*Hufflepuff*
- Brew Ageing Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Alohomora on a locked door (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Prof. Pomona Sprout (+ 5 Points)

*Ravenclaw*
- Brew Felix Felicis Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Incendio (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Prof. Flitwick (+ 5 Points)

*Slytherin*
- Brew Veritaserum Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Petrificus Totalus on a DC (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Prof. Snape (+ 5 Points)

If you are unsure about any of the spells, check out - Harry Potter Wiki for help.


*House Points*

*Gryffindor* - 17 Points
_Naiya_
*Slytherin* - 5 Points
mrdeano
*Ravenclaw* - 5 Points
Stubert
*Hufflepuff* - 0 Points
Mancon

I am not expecting anyone to be interested in this AT ALL  :Sad:  but if you have any suggestions on other tasks I could add to the challenge then please feel free to say. I will add them accordingly.

GOOD LUCK AND LET THE BEST HOUSE WIN!

----------


## nina

No prob. Lemme know whenever you need another update. The tasks look awesome.  ::wizard:: 

Maybe instead of "talk to Hagrid/Professor Sprout/Flitwick/Snape"...you could make it "attend a Care of Magical Creatures/Herbology/Charms/Potions" class for each house respectively? Or they could be separate tasks, and don't forget Transfiguration with Mcgonagall or Divination with Trelawny.  :smiley:

----------


## mrdeano

> No prob. Lemme know whenever you need another update. The tasks look awesome. 
> 
> Maybe instead of "talk to Hagrid/Professor Sprout/Flitwick/Snape"...you could make it "attend a Care of Magical Creatures/Herbology/Charms/Potions" class for each house respectively? Or they could be separate tasks, and don't forget Transfiguration with Mcgonagall or Divination with Trelawny.



I think will make them separate tasks in the next update. I decided to make them just talking tasks because I want people that are new to Lucid Dreaming to have tasks that are easy to accomplish. I don't want discourage anyone  :tongue2: 

Thank you for editing the post! It is much appreciated.

----------


## Mancon

I will be doing Hufflepuff tasks tonight with my WILD  :wink2:

----------


## dreamerJon23

*I've retrieved the triwizard cup, watched Voldemort in a duel (close), flown on a broomstick, performed Lumos (many times), performed Wingaurdium Leviosa, talked to Hagrid, performed Incendio, I think I've performed Petrificus Totalus, and talked to Snape. That makes 152 points in all (so far) 
Gratz to me and good luck with this everybody, it's a lot of fun!*

----------


## Merro

I saw the Sorting Hat on the ground in my living room, Does that count? XD but I didn't pick him up lol.

----------


## nina

> I've retrieved the triwizard cup, watched Voldemort in a duel (close), flown on a broomstick, performed Lumos (many times), performed Wingaurdium Leviosa, talked to Hagrid, performed Incendio, I think I've performed Petrificus Totalus, and talked to Snape. That makes 152 points in all (so far) 
> Gratz to me and good luck with this everybody, it's a lot of fun!



Do you have a link to these dreams in your dream journal so you can get points? Also, what house are you in?  :smiley: 





> I saw the Sorting Hat on the ground in my living room, Does that count? XD but I didn't pick him up lol.



I doubt it  ::chuckle::

----------


## mrdeano

> I've retrieved the triwizard cup, watched Voldemort in a duel (close), flown on a broomstick, performed Lumos (many times), performed Wingaurdium Leviosa, talked to Hagrid, performed Incendio, I think I've performed Petrificus Totalus, and talked to Snape. That makes 152 points in all (so far) 
> Gratz to me and good luck with this everybody, it's a lot of fun!



I will need to see all the dream journal entries. Also none of this will count unless you have been sorted into a house  ::D: 

Unless you was just being sarcastic.

----------


## Phenylalanine

Hey, I've been lurking on these forums for a little bit now, but this thread has inspired me to post. I'll be trying this tonight.

----------


## Naiya

> Hey, I've been lurking on these forums for a little bit now, but this thread has inspired me to post. I'll be trying this tonight.



Awesome! I hope you get into Gryffindor.  :wink2:

----------


## Mancon

> I will be doing Hufflepuff tasks tonight with my WILD



I totally forgot to type up this dream! o_o I will be typing it up tomorrow! I can't believe I forgot about this!

----------


## Mancon

Sorry for the delay :sorry:....HERE IT IS!!!!

----------


## Chronicillness

After a long period with being sorted as my goal I have finally done it. 


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



 I was lucid just driving around my dream world in a stolen car. I realize I should do something important. I get out and start looking for the sorting hat. I was asking for it out loud when I hear a shout from behind me as someone is holding it and brings it to me. It looked like a hat for a kids holloween costume. I didn't really expect it to work but I put it on anyway. After a few seconds of silence, I here it ask if I'm ready and it said "3,2,1.. hufflepuff!" That is the last thing I remember. I sorta thought I would be slytherin, but huffle"puff" makes much more sense now that i think about it.

----------


## Mancon

> After a long period with being sorted as my goal I have finally done it.



Welcome to Hufflepuff! Glad you finally completed your goal!  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Moondreamer

I'm totally in  ::D:  I'll try this tonight

----------


## Naiya

As the senior (and only) member of Gryffindor, I just wanted to announce that I will personally train any of my fellow house mates in lucid dreaming, dream control, and whatever else they need help with. 


Oh, and I guess if you're not in a house yet or you're in another house, I'll still help, if you ask real nice.  :wink2: 


....even if you're from Slytherin. <_<;;

I hope that gives people a little incentive to join us here at Hogwarts.  :wink2:

----------


## FancyRat

This is awesome! I have never been able to make up my mind which house I'd be in so maybe a dream can tell me. I'll try to get sorted ASAP. I just broke an annoying dry spell yesterday so hopefully I'm on for tasks!

----------


## Naiya

Woot, good luck fancyrat! I hope you get into my house  :wink2:

----------


## Mancon

By the way I noticed mrdeano hasn't been active lately. Who is going to update all the points? Nina? If she can't I could do it.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I've had a dream goal for a while to have a lucid dream where I shop at Diagon Alley and buy everything a first year student needs, I'm going to try completing it and doings some of the challenges in this thread  :smiley: .

----------


## FancyRat

> Woot, good luck fancyrat! I hope you get into my house



Thanks, Naiya!
Well, I _almost_ did it last night. I became lucid and went to the Great Hall. It looked a bit funny though and was pretty empty. I materialised students to sit at the tables but I could only do one by one (each with a little apparating pop) so I moved on to the teachers. They were sitting in all the wrong places and I had to herd them up to the head table and tell them where to sit, lol. It was amusing but also annoying. When I finally had the place set up, my dream faded away  :Sad:  Still, not bad for a first try I guess. I'll keep you guys posted!

----------


## Mancon

Nice attempt! Hopefully you can get into Hufflepuff next time!  ::D:

----------


## Naiya

> Thanks, Naiya!
> Well, I _almost_ did it last night. I became lucid and went to the Great Hall. It looked a bit funny though and was pretty empty. I materialised students to sit at the tables but I could only do one by one (each with a little apparating pop) so I moved on to the teachers. They were sitting in all the wrong places and I had to herd them up to the head table and tell them where to sit, lol. It was amusing but also annoying. When I finally had the place set up, my dream faded away  Still, not bad for a first try I guess. I'll keep you guys posted!




Aww, well you still did very well! I failed my first try too, I got a wand but I got too involved in some silly plot between Harry and Dumbledoor and I forgot about the sorting hat.  :tongue2:

----------


## FancyRat

I did it and I'm in Slytherin! Why aren't you active lately, mrdeano, my only fellow Slytherin? Here is a (condensed) excerpt from my DJ:


*Spoiler* for _sorting_: 



I did WILD, stabilized and flew around a bit looking for Hogwarts before teleporting successfully to just outside the Great Hall. 
I went in with a small group of other first years and went to sit on the stool to get sorted first. Just as the hat fell over my eyes I saw the crest of Slytherin in the blackness and the hat said, "Slytherin!" but I'm not sure if it was out loud. I wanted to make sure so I asked it, "Slytherin, are you sure?" because I know it comes with a bad rep. It told me that that was its choice but it was ultimately up to me. I didn't really know so I was happy with Slytherin.
I took the hat off and went over to my table. Hogwarts was different now though, after the revolution with Voldemort and everything. The houses weren't as set against each other and people could sit at other tables if they wanted to. Fred and George came over to sit with me.
Across the hall I could see a group of first years who hadn't been sorted and someone told me that Hogwarts was now taking squibs and teaching them stuff too.




I'm happy with my house because "the qualities which Salazar valued in the students he chose included cleverness, resourcefulness, determination, and 'a certain disregard for the rules.'" which ultimately is rather flattering even if the prominent Slytherin characters were &%$#. Snape is one of my fav characters though  :smiley:

----------


## Naiya

Yay! Nice job! I look forward to competing with you and MrDeano.  :wink2:

----------


## FancyRat

Thanks  :smiley:  I hope this thread comes back to life more! 
Going to sleep, trying for a LD, completeing tasks, I guess the action is bound to be a little slower than watching an HP movie  :wink2:  It would be so awsome if we could have one massive shared dream and then all compete for the Triwizard cup!

----------


## rynkrt3

I'm so jealous of you all  :Sad:   Harrypotter is probably my favorite thing in the entire world.  i would love to participate but I can't LD  :Sad:

----------


## FancyRat

> I'm so jealous of you all   Harrypotter is probably my favorite thing in the entire world.  i would love to participate but I can't LD



Persistance, my friend  :smiley: 
I'd recommend not trying to do too much at once. Your first bunch of LDs will probably be all about stabilizing and just flying around (that's the way mine still almost always start). I also wouldn't even think about WILD at first.
Hopefully this thread will (slowly) be going for awhile so take your time and I hope you're in my house one day  :smiley:  What house do you want?

----------


## NeverBeMine

Hi everyone  :smiley:  I've had a veerrryyy long dry spell but I'm taking part in this anyways! Harry Potter FTW. I'd like to ask about some of the rules...so i understand that first I have to get sorted. After I've been sorted, can I go looking for my wand right away, and can I complete tasks (or one task) in the same dream? Or do I have to complete each task in a separate dream?

----------


## FancyRat

> Hi everyone  I've had a veerrryyy long dry spell but I'm taking part in this anyways! Harry Potter FTW. I'd like to ask about some of the rules...so i understand that first I have to get sorted. After I've been sorted, can I go looking for my wand right away, and can I complete tasks (or one task) in the same dream? Or do I have to complete each task in a separate dream?



Yay, another recruit! I believe people have done both -- got sorted and moved straight into the tasks or doing them indivdually. I really should get on the tasks myself!
Anyway, hope you get into my house  ::D:

----------


## Naiya

> Hi everyone  I've had a veerrryyy long dry spell but I'm taking part in this anyways! Harry Potter FTW. I'd like to ask about some of the rules...so i understand that first I have to get sorted. After I've been sorted, can I go looking for my wand right away, and can I complete tasks (or one task) in the same dream? Or do I have to complete each task in a separate dream?



Glad to have you here! Good luck to you in getting sorted into the House you want.  :wink2:

----------


## Juf

Im totally in. I've been having alot of lucids recently where i just ended up screwing people haha. Having an objective like this would be fun. I haven't attempted a life since my first  :smiley:

----------


## Naiya

> Im totally in. I've been having alot of lucids recently where i just ended up screwing people haha. Having an objective like this would be fun. I haven't attempted a life since my first



Yay! Welcome to Hogwarts!  ::D:

----------


## NeverBeMine

Argh...my dream was full of dream signs last night and I didn't become lucid. At one point I was writing on this thread. -.- SO FRUSTRATING, but I take this as a sign that my brain is starting to get into lucid dreaming again  ::D:  small steps, you know. 
p.s. sorry for this meaningless message  ::o:

----------


## WDr

I'm going to try WILD really seriously this week, and if I get lucid, I'm going to try this out  :smiley:

----------


## Mancon

Good luck  :tongue2:

----------


## Juf

Just got sorted into Hufflepuff. I'm not to thrilled about it but oh well its final. My experience was different from you guys. I found the sorting hat and put it on. As it fell over my eyes it felt like it took control of my voice and made me yell out Hufflepuff. DJ coming as soon as i transcribe it ( I record my DJs  :tongue2: ) 

Is any one else in my house?

Excerpt from my DJ;

 I appeared in an office like setting where there were oddly no chairs or desks just a large open room with small closed off offices surrounding. I decided to do a RC and plugged my nose and tried to breathe in. It worked  ::D:  So then ofcourse I looked around at my surroundings to try and sort of 'load' my dream world so it wouldn't crash and fade upon me when I started to roam around. During that time I noticed that I was on the ground floor of a building near a baseball diamond, I also remembered that I was to search for the sorting hat to be sorted for the Harry Potter LD:RPG  :tongue2:  I went to the washroom, a dingy one, and entered one of the large stalls that handicap people are supposed to use. There, was the sorting hat.... Thinking to myself, "wtf is it doing there?" I sat down on the toilet and put it on. It slid over my eyes and there was total darkness. I felt my voice being taken over as I, involuntarily shouted out, "Hufflepuff!". I sat there for a moment, thinking about how out of all the houses, that was the one at the bottom of my list. I then took off the sorting hat and stood up. That's when I walked b.ack into the empty room. The surrounding offices were now filled. The one with the view of the baseball diamond had a girl leaned over the table. I walked in, RC'd then thought, hey, why not. So I went on to fck her. Slowly my dream faded into another.

----------


## FancyRat

Cool, welcome to Hogwarts! Yeah, I think that makes Hufflepuff the biggest house so far with 3 (with Slytherin at 2 and the others one each I think). I'm honestly kind of surprised at Hufflepuff's popularity  :tongue2:  I thought I might get sorted there but nope.

----------


## haithem

dambldor
do you know why the sorting hat sorted you in Gryffindor.
harry
because i wanted it to do that.....
dambldor
exactly harry......exactly

i ll just want it to put me in the house i want and it will.because lucid dreaming is all about will power.hahaha  :Cheeky: ....not cheating harry did the same

----------


## Rsandee

Great idea, I'll try it.

----------


## Juf

I just completed lumos and alhomora for hufflepuff. 

 Check it out in my DJ

----------


## Rsandee

I failed to become lucid yesterday, it's been some time since I trained it.
I'm going to look up some different medhods for me, and I'm hoping I'll succeed tonight.

----------


## Naiya

Aww, dang, I'm still the only one in my house...that's kind of surprising. Hufflepuff is popular  :tongue2:

----------


## Saroe

Very cool idea.  I really like this, and I love the HP series. 

I will give this a go.   I hope it happens soon.

----------


## Naiya

> Very cool idea.  I really like this, and I love the HP series. 
> 
> I will give this a go.   I hope it happens soon.



Woot! Good luck, and I hope you get into Griffyndor!! (we need more members!) xD

----------


## Hidden

Oooo, I definitely want to try this!  I'm in desperate need of a dream goal; most of my lucids recently have just been walking around with no real purpose.  Plus I'm hoping for like 25 lucids between now and January 1st, so hopefully this will motivate me.

Isn't Gryffindor in the lead?

----------


## Mancon

I think HufflePuff is in the lead, i'm not sure. Nobody has been updating the score  :Sad:

----------


## Hidden

You're a DG Mancon, can't you update it?  Or can only mods/admins edit posts?

Maybe whenever someone accomplishes something they could just repost the updated scores...  Although I feel like it might be helpful to have some sort of gamemaster/moderator who decides how many points each accomplishment should get, so it's fair.

----------


## Juf

I've updated it here (hope it's right, comment if it isn't) if any mod wants to edit the first post.



*Spoiler* for _New Edit_: 




*Hogwarts House Challenge!*

I have always been deeply interested in the Harry Potter stories and I never really made the connection with Lucid Dreaming until now. Ever since Harry Potter peaked my interest I have always longed for a MMORPG type of game. A game where I could take part in the Wizard universe and experience it first hand. Unfortunately, there is no such game at the moment.

The other day I was having a Lucid Dream, when I stumbled across the Sorting Hat. I cheekily put the thing on my head where it whispered Slytherin into my ear. After that it dawned on me, I could use my Lucid Dreams as a way of indulging into my Harry Potter fantasies!
I have devised a little challenge for myself to learn some of the basics spells, charms and potions from the books. Maybe even fly a broom or two!
Now this is a personal goal for me but I feel like I should share these ideas with you, just in case anyone is interested.

The goal is to complete a set of tasks and earn points for your house!

*Get Sorted!*

First thing to do is to get sorted into a house. The four houses in Hogwarts consist of Gryffindor, Hufflepuff, Ravenclaw and Slytherin. First year students are arranged into these houses by wearing the Sorting Hat.


Find the Sorting Hat in your next Lucid Dream and find out what house you are destined to be in. Afterwards post an extract of your dream journal here as evidence of your progress. Please be honest as possible! Whatever the Sorting Hat tells you is FINAL. You cannot swap houses  ::D: 

*House Challenges*

Once you know which house you belong to you can then proceed to the house challenge! The set of tasks vary depending on which House you are in. Please only complete the challenges within your own house!
Once you have completed the task in your Lucid Dream post an extract of your Dream Journal here on this thread as evidence and I will then add points to the appropriate house! You can complete the tasks more than once but they MUST be in separate dreams in order to count.

You will also need to locate your wand.


*Universal Tasks*
- Triwizard Tournament (Must be completed in order to receive points)
(1/3) - Fight a dragon and retrieve a golden egg
(2/3) - Eat Gillyweed and swim to the bottom of a lake
(3/3) - Navigate through a maze and retrieve the Triwizard Cup ( + 100 Points)
- Wizard duel with Voldemort (+ 50 Points)
- Ride a Hippogriff (+ 20 Points)
- Visit Honeydukes and sample the special effects sweets (+ 15 Points)
- Play a game of Quidditch against the current leading house. (Must complete 'Fly on a broomstick' first) (+ 15 Points)
- Jump through platform 9 3/4 and catch the Hogwarts Express (+ 10 Points)
- Fly on a broomstick (+ 7 Points)
- Learn and perform Lumos (+ 5 Points)


*Gryffindor*
- Brew Polyjuice Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Wingardium Leviosa (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Hagrid (+ 5 Points)

*Hufflepuff*
- Brew Ageing Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Alohomora on a locked door (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Prof. Pomona Sprout (+ 5 Points)

*Ravenclaw*
- Brew Felix Felicis Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Incendio (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Prof. Flitwick (+ 5 Points)

*Slytherin*
- Brew Veritaserum Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Petrificus Totalus on a DC (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Prof. Snape (+ 5 Points)

If you are unsure about any of the spells, check out - Harry Potter Wiki for help.


*House Points*

*Hufflepuff* - 32 Points
Mancon
Juf
Chronicillness  
*Gryffindor* - 17 Points
_Naiya_
*Slytherin* - 5 Points
mrdeano
FancyRat
*Ravenclaw* - 5 Points
Stubert

I am not expecting anyone to be interested in this AT ALL  :Sad:  but if you have any suggestions on other tasks I could add to the challenge then please feel free to say. I will add them accordingly.

GOOD LUCK AND LET THE BEST HOUSE WIN!

----------


## Hidden

Wow, Hufflepuff is a beast.  I guess I'll be hoping to join Ravenclaw or Gryffindor (sorry Slytherin), since it's no fun to join the team that's already winning.

I completely forgot about this two nights ago and didn't become lucid last night...  Hopefully tonight will go better.

Edit: Oh, and thanks for posting that, Juf.

----------


## Naiya

Wow, hufflepuff is kicking ass <_<; I should catch up. We need people in the other houses, too...

----------


## Hidden

Poor little Ravenclaw only has one member...

----------


## Stubert

Not been on DV for a while and completely forgot about this. Been lucid quite a lot lately, think I'll try some more tonight.

Welcome to all the new members, hope at least one of you joins me in lonely old Ravenclaw.

----------


## Zalak123

Hey! It's morning here. I just had an amazing dream and I thought I would share it with you.

(I was lucid the whole way through.)

I was in a house.. But it was weird... IT WAS A GIANT MUSHROOM. When I walked outside I saw orange spots on the white top of the mushroom. There were goblins roaming around a village made completely of mushrooms. Fascinating. I remembered this post and decided to pay the chief of the village a visit. "Do you have any very old artifacts?" I asked. He presented me with a brown hat. I put it on my head; The goblin tride to take it back from me.  It whispered Hufflepuff into my ear. I jumped into the air in exitement. I flew threw the skys into space into my brain and out my forhead. I woke up and wrote this post.

----------


## Hidden

Awesome, good job getting sorted Zalak!

----------


## Midori

Well, this sounds like fun. I'll be looking around for the sorting hat next time I'm lucid now. I just hope I don't end up in Hufflepuff.

----------


## voxAETHER

this is not my current dream goal!  thanks for the great idea!

----------


## Naiya

> this is not my current dream goal!  thanks for the great idea!







> Well, this sounds like fun. I'll be looking around for the sorting hat next time I'm lucid now. I just hope I don't end up in Hufflepuff.




Yay! Good luck guys...I hope you get into my house!  ::D:

----------


## Merro

I really need to try this...

----------


## Naiya

> I really need to try this...



Yesss, you must, so that I won't be the only one in my house anymore xD;

----------


## Cinder

Sounds interesting, but I have one argument.
You said the hat's word is final, but in the last book it was mentioned that you can choose your own house.

----------


## Juf

> Sounds interesting, but I have one argument.
> You said the hat's word is final, but in the last book it was mentioned that you can choose your own house.



To be quite honest, since the hat is made from your subconscious you could influence to do anything. Of course, that ruins the fun of it! I'll be trying to score some more point for Hufflepuff tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Naiya

> Sounds interesting, but I have one argument.
> You said the hat's word is final, but in the last book it was mentioned that you can choose your own house.



Hmm...good point. But for the sake of the game, it might get sort of crazy if people are switching teams.  :tongue2:

----------


## mrdeano

Hello guys

I sincerely apologise for not keeping this topic updated. I have recently started University and I have no free time for Dreamviews at all. I am very glad that some of you are still doing the Hogwarts Challenge. If someone would be able to take over duties that would be helpful  ::D:

----------


## Mancon

> Hello guys
> 
> I sincerely apologise for not keeping this topic updated. I have recently started University and I have no free time for Dreamviews at all. I am very glad that some of you are still doing the Hogwarts Challenge. If someone would be able to take over duties that would be helpful



Ahhh okay. I thought you died! Good luck with the university  ::D:

----------


## Juf

> Hello guys
> 
> I sincerely apologise for not keeping this topic updated. I have recently started University and I have no free time for Dreamviews at all. I am very glad that some of you are still doing the Hogwarts Challenge. If someone would be able to take over duties that would be helpful



Haha good luck with university! I updated the scores in one of my previous posts, are you able to edit your original post?

EDIT here's the update (with forums codes)

For mrdeano or whoever can update the original post

*Spoiler* for _Update with forum codes_: 






```
[CENTER][IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f2/Hogwarts_coat_of_arms_colored_with_shading.svg/200px-Hogwarts_coat_of_arms_colored_with_shading.svg.png[/IMG][/CENTER]

[SIZE="5"][CENTER][B]Hogwarts House Challenge![/B][/CENTER][/SIZE]

I have always been deeply interested in the Harry Potter stories and I never really made the connection with Lucid Dreaming until now. Ever since Harry Potter peaked my interest I have always longed for a MMORPG type of game. A game where I could take part in the Wizard universe and experience it first hand. Unfortunately, there is no such game at the moment.

The other day I was having a Lucid Dream, when I stumbled across the Sorting Hat. I cheekily put the thing on my head where it whispered [COLOR="green"]Slytherin[/COLOR] into my ear. After that it dawned on me, I could use my Lucid Dreams as a way of indulging into my Harry Potter fantasies!
I have devised a little challenge for myself to learn some of the basics spells, charms and potions from the books. Maybe even fly a broom or two!
Now this is a personal goal for me but I feel like I should share these ideas with you, just in case anyone is interested.

The goal is to complete a set of tasks and earn points for your house!

[SIZE="4"][CENTER][B]Get Sorted![/B][/CENTER][/SIZE]

First thing to do is to get sorted into a house. The four houses in Hogwarts consist of [COLOR="#8b0000"]Gryffindor[/COLOR], [COLOR="orange"]Hufflepuff[/COLOR], [COLOR="#4169e1"]Ravenclaw[/COLOR] and [COLOR="green"]Slytherin[/COLOR]. First year students are arranged into these houses by wearing the Sorting Hat.

[CENTER][IMG]http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20070904090938/harrypotter/images/thumb/0/03/Sorting_Hat.jpg/250px-Sorting_Hat.jpg[/IMG][/CENTER]

Find the Sorting Hat in your next Lucid Dream and find out what house you are destined to be in. Afterwards post an extract of your dream journal here as evidence of your progress. Please be honest as possible! Whatever the Sorting Hat tells you is FINAL. You cannot swap houses :D

[SIZE="4"][B][CENTER]House Challenges[/CENTER][/B][/SIZE]

Once you know which house you belong to you can then proceed to the house challenge! The set of tasks vary depending on which House you are in. Please only complete the challenges within your own house!
Once you have completed the task in your Lucid Dream post an extract of your Dream Journal here on this thread as evidence and I will then add points to the appropriate house! You can complete the tasks more than once but they MUST be in separate dreams in order to count.

You will also need to locate your wand.


[B]Universal Tasks[/B]
- Triwizard Tournament [SIZE="1"](Must be completed in order to receive points)[/SIZE]
(1/3) - Fight a dragon and retrieve a golden egg
(2/3) - Eat Gillyweed and swim to the bottom of a lake
(3/3) - Navigate through a maze and retrieve the Triwizard Cup ( + 100 Points)
- Wizard duel with Voldemort (+ 50 Points)
- Ride a Hippogriff (+ 20 Points)
- Visit Honeydukes and sample the special effects sweets (+ 15 Points)
- Play a game of Quidditch against the current leading house. [SIZE="1"](Must complete 'Fly on a broomstick' first)[/SIZE] (+ 15 Points)
- Jump through platform 9 3/4 and catch the Hogwarts Express (+ 10 Points)
- Fly on a broomstick (+ 7 Points)
- Learn and perform Lumos (+ 5 Points)


[COLOR="#8b0000"][B]Gryffindor[/B][/COLOR]
- Brew Polyjuice Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Wingardium Leviosa (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Hagrid (+ 5 Points)

[B][COLOR="orange"]Hufflepuff[/COLOR][/B]
- Brew Ageing Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Alohomora on a locked door (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Prof. Pomona Sprout (+ 5 Points)

[COLOR="#4169e1"][B]Ravenclaw[/B][/COLOR]
- Brew Felix Felicis Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Incendio (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Prof. Flitwick (+ 5 Points)

[COLOR="green"][B]Slytherin[/B][/COLOR]
- Brew Veritaserum Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Petrificus Totalus on a DC (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Prof. Snape (+ 5 Points)

If you are unsure about any of the spells, check out - [url=http://harrypotter.wikia.com]Harry Potter Wiki[/url] for help.


[SIZE="4"][B][CENTER]House Points[/CENTER][/B][/SIZE]

[B][COLOR="orange"]Hufflepuff[/COLOR][/B] - 32 Points
[SIZE="1"]Mancon
Juf
Chronicillness [/SIZE] 
[COLOR="#8b0000"][B]Gryffindor[/B][/COLOR] - 17 Points
[SIZE="1"][I]Naiya[/I][/SIZE]
[COLOR="green"][B]Slytherin[/B][/COLOR] - 5 Points
[SIZE="1"]mrdeano
FancyRat[/SIZE]
[COLOR="#4169e1"][B]Ravenclaw[/B][/COLOR] - 5 Points
[SIZE="1"]Stubert[/SIZE]
 
I am not expecting anyone to be interested in this AT ALL :( but if you have any suggestions on other tasks I could add to the challenge then please feel free to say. I will add them accordingly.

GOOD LUCK AND LET THE BEST HOUSE WIN!
```







For everyone else

*Spoiler* for _Update without forum codes_: 




*Hogwarts House Challenge!*

I have always been deeply interested in the Harry Potter stories and I never really made the connection with Lucid Dreaming until now. Ever since Harry Potter peaked my interest I have always longed for a MMORPG type of game. A game where I could take part in the Wizard universe and experience it first hand. Unfortunately, there is no such game at the moment.

The other day I was having a Lucid Dream, when I stumbled across the Sorting Hat. I cheekily put the thing on my head where it whispered Slytherin into my ear. After that it dawned on me, I could use my Lucid Dreams as a way of indulging into my Harry Potter fantasies!
I have devised a little challenge for myself to learn some of the basics spells, charms and potions from the books. Maybe even fly a broom or two!
Now this is a personal goal for me but I feel like I should share these ideas with you, just in case anyone is interested.

The goal is to complete a set of tasks and earn points for your house!

*Get Sorted!*

First thing to do is to get sorted into a house. The four houses in Hogwarts consist of Gryffindor, Hufflepuff, Ravenclaw and Slytherin. First year students are arranged into these houses by wearing the Sorting Hat.


Find the Sorting Hat in your next Lucid Dream and find out what house you are destined to be in. Afterwards post an extract of your dream journal here as evidence of your progress. Please be honest as possible! Whatever the Sorting Hat tells you is FINAL. You cannot swap houses  ::D: 

*House Challenges*

Once you know which house you belong to you can then proceed to the house challenge! The set of tasks vary depending on which House you are in. Please only complete the challenges within your own house!
Once you have completed the task in your Lucid Dream post an extract of your Dream Journal here on this thread as evidence and I will then add points to the appropriate house! You can complete the tasks more than once but they MUST be in separate dreams in order to count.

You will also need to locate your wand.


*Universal Tasks*
- Triwizard Tournament (Must be completed in order to receive points)
(1/3) - Fight a dragon and retrieve a golden egg
(2/3) - Eat Gillyweed and swim to the bottom of a lake
(3/3) - Navigate through a maze and retrieve the Triwizard Cup ( + 100 Points)
- Wizard duel with Voldemort (+ 50 Points)
- Ride a Hippogriff (+ 20 Points)
- Visit Honeydukes and sample the special effects sweets (+ 15 Points)
- Play a game of Quidditch against the current leading house. (Must complete 'Fly on a broomstick' first) (+ 15 Points)
- Jump through platform 9 3/4 and catch the Hogwarts Express (+ 10 Points)
- Fly on a broomstick (+ 7 Points)
- Learn and perform Lumos (+ 5 Points)


*Gryffindor*
- Brew Polyjuice Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Wingardium Leviosa (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Hagrid (+ 5 Points)

*Hufflepuff*
- Brew Ageing Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Alohomora on a locked door (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Prof. Pomona Sprout (+ 5 Points)

*Ravenclaw*
- Brew Felix Felicis Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Incendio (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Prof. Flitwick (+ 5 Points)

*Slytherin*
- Brew Veritaserum Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Petrificus Totalus on a DC (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Prof. Snape (+ 5 Points)

If you are unsure about any of the spells, check out - Harry Potter Wiki for help.


*House Points*

*Hufflepuff* - 32 Points
Mancon
Juf
Chronicillness  
*Gryffindor* - 17 Points
_Naiya_
*Slytherin* - 5 Points
mrdeano
FancyRat
*Ravenclaw* - 5 Points
Stubert

I am not expecting anyone to be interested in this AT ALL  :Sad:  but if you have any suggestions on other tasks I could add to the challenge then please feel free to say. I will add them accordingly.

GOOD LUCK AND LET THE BEST HOUSE WIN!

----------


## Hidden

I believe that in the books it just meant that you can choose your house for the first time...  Like how Harry was going to be in Slytherin, but he said he didn't want to be in that one so he got put in Gryffindor.  I would imagine you could get your dream sorting hat to do something similar for you.

----------


## NrElAx

I know at the end of the last movie, harry says that the whole hat choosing your house was actually influenced by the person wearing it. So whatever house you wanted to be in, the hat chose that.

----------


## Duncan

I will try this when I get a chance  :smiley:

----------


## LabRat

Definitely keen on this. Will keep you posted.  :smiley:

----------


## Naiya

> Definitely keen on this. Will keep you posted.







> I know at the end of the last movie, harry says that the whole hat choosing your house was actually influenced by the person wearing it. So whatever house you wanted to be in, the hat chose that.




Yay! My house is lonely, hehehe. I need more minions --ahem, _housemates._  :wink2:

----------


## Baco

Man... never thought of magic/Harry Potter in a Lucid! Will try!!

----------


## Naiya

> Man... never thought of magic/Harry Potter in a Lucid! Will try!!



Go for it! Don't forget to get sorted first!!  ::D:

----------


## Midori

Yay! I finally found that damn sorting hat! And it put me in Slytherin, even without me trying to trick it to make sure that would be the outcome or anything... I figured I probably ought to be in Ravenclaw, but I wanted to be in Slytherin, and surely going to great efforts to trick the hat into putting me in Slytherin would prove that I deserve to be there? I'd come up with several plans, from casting the imperius curse on the hat to threatening to set it on fire if it didn't put me in the house I wanted.

It was a pretty fun dream. After I got lucid and remembered my goal, I decided Hogwarts should be beyond the door, went through, and it was. I ran into Harry Potter, asked him to help me find the hat, and he did. Not even thinking about all the ideas I'd come up with to trick the hat into putting me in Slytherin, I just stuffed the hat on my head, thinking "Slytherin, Slytherin, please Slytherin..." I guess I was too excited I'd simply found the hat, after trying for weeks (including at least three lucid dreams where I couldn't even find the hat). Well, it did put me in Slytherin. I was a little surprised it was as easy as mere hopeful thinking. The had told me some explanation of Slytherins being hopeful- having the hopes of monsters: to survive, to be strong. Or something like that.

I cheerfully told Harry that, yay! I got put in Slytherin, even though, knowing what Harry thinks of Slytherins, this probably just made him instantly distrust and dislike me and think I'm weird for actually wanting that. Then I ran off to find a Slytherin to help me get settled in. Draco Malfoy was the first Slytherin I saw. He helped me get some more proper clothes, and then I woke up.

I'll write it all up more thoroughly in my dream journal and put a link to the full thing once I stop being busy and/or lazy.

----------


## Naiya

Congrats, Midori! Though, I am sad to still be the only one in my house...how can this be? D:

----------


## FancyRat

Yay, someone in Slytherin! Welcome, Midori! I'll see you in the dungeons  :smiley:

----------


## AliInWonderland

I've just started trying to LD a few days ago sooo when I finally become successful and get some practice in, this is the first thing I will do!
I'm a big potterhead so I googled to see if anyone had been successful in going to Hogwarts and I found this website.
This sounds like alot of fun!
I know I'll either be in Gryffindor or Slytherin...
On Pottermore, I'm a Slytherin but on quizzes, I'm always a Slyffindor. hahaha
I can't wait to do this!!

----------


## Kaenthem

> I've just started trying to LD a few days ago sooo when I finally become successful and get some practice in, this is the first thing I will do!
> I'm a big potterhead so I googled to see if anyone had been successful in going to Hogwarts and I found this website.
> This sounds like alot of fun!
> I know I'll either be in Gryffindor or Slytherin...
> On Pottermore, I'm a Slytherin but on quizzes, I'm always a Slyffindor. hahaha
> I can't wait to do this!!



 same thing,first thing when i get regular LD's ill get sorted  ::D: ,finger crossed for slytherin

----------


## OpheliaBlue

All I've ever accomplished in this area, mind you it was back in 2004, was making a dead cockroach spin on the floor with my mind in DADA, and having lots of sex with Snape.

Hehe, what? I like his voice, sue me.

----------


## Hidden

> All I've ever accomplished in this area, mind you it was back in 2004, was making a dead cockroach spin on the floor with my mind in DADA, and having lots of sex with Snape.
> 
> Hehe, what? I like his voice, sue me.



o.0

Don't get me wrong, I love Snape, but in a completely different way.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I completely understand, I have bizzare tastes in guys. Why did I type 'hehe what?' To myself in that last post? Weird I don't remember typing that

----------


## Hidden

You probably typed it in response to an imaginary reaction, such as my o.0

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lol

----------


## Mancon

> and having lots of sex with Snape.



Scarred for life.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Scarred for life.



Whatever you do never go on fanfiction.net

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Whatever you do never go on fanfiction.net



oh lordy I sure do! Just finished a good one

----------


## skunk

This thread is awesome!  I followed it for a couple of days last year, but I don't have many lucid dreams so I didn't ever post.  Lately I've been having very vivid and long dreams, so I'm hoping to start practicing lucid dreaming again and this time make it something I keep up for good.  Hopefully I can accomplish everything in this thread!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

right there with you!

----------


## spartinpastic

> I completely understand, I have bizzare tastes in guys. Why did I type 'hehe what?' To myself in that last post? Weird I don't remember typing that




My young heart shattered....

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> My young heart shattered....



well now, how did that happen?

----------


## spartinpastic

> All I've ever accomplished in this area, mind you it was back in 2004, was making a dead cockroach spin on the floor with my mind in DADA, and having lots of sex with Snape.
> 
> Hehe, what? I like his voice, sue me.



HOW COULD YOU KILL THE Cockroach!?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> HOW COULD YOU KILL THE Cockroach!?



I swear I didn't kill it!

It was actually a spell I was supposed to do, to reanimate one that was already dead. But all it did was spin lifelessly on the floor.

----------


## spartinpastic

Oh yeah and you hokey pokeyed with Snape.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Oh yeah and you hokey pokeyed with Snape.



we somebody had to

----------


## spartinpastic

Couldn't of Hermoine or those creepy old teachers do it!?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Couldn't of Hermoine or those creepy old teachers do it!?



Well, yeah.. but there was a line.

----------


## RebelSeven

I know this isn't  the most active thread, but this was an amazing dream ^ _ ^ Look out Gryffindor! New Member here!





> I start to wander the house, opening closets. This fails a few times, so I switch tactics and instead focus on listening. Sure enough a light scratching sound is heard. I follow it, and open a closet filled with mostly pink clothes and dolls. I look behind the dresser in the closet and make out a shifting brown material. I reach in pull it out. 
> 
> The face is much more superficial than I expected with only the smallest folds to delineate the features, but the hat is exactly how bedraggled I expected it to be, sewed together piecemeal. It is a good size, but the brim is very small, making it look more like a dunce cap. The face is frozen, expressionless.
> 
> "Hello?" I say
> 
> The hat comes to life, the face taking on a personality as it blinks a few times and stretches it's mouth. I hold the hat loosely as it begins to twist and stretch just like a person waking up from a long nap. The rough material giving off the weight of something twice it's density.
> 
> "Hell-ooooo" it says, letting out a forceful sigh as it finishes stretching.
> ...

----------


## Juf

> I know this isn't  the most active thread, but this was an amazing dream ^ _ ^ Look out Gryffindor! New Member here!



It sure has been a while. I'll try to compete  :wink2:  I'm in Hufflepuff. The OP doesn't get updated so I compiled and updated it for the thread.



*Spoiler* for _New Edit_: 




*Spoiler* for _Info_: 




*Hogwarts House Challenge!*

I have always been deeply interested in the Harry Potter stories and I never really made the connection with Lucid Dreaming until now. Ever since Harry Potter peaked my interest I have always longed for a MMORPG type of game. A game where I could take part in the Wizard universe and experience it first hand. Unfortunately, there is no such game at the moment.

The other day I was having a Lucid Dream, when I stumbled across the Sorting Hat. I cheekily put the thing on my head where it whispered Slytherin into my ear. After that it dawned on me, I could use my Lucid Dreams as a way of indulging into my Harry Potter fantasies!
I have devised a little challenge for myself to learn some of the basics spells, charms and potions from the books. Maybe even fly a broom or two!
Now this is a personal goal for me but I feel like I should share these ideas with you, just in case anyone is interested.

The goal is to complete a set of tasks and earn points for your house!

*Get Sorted!*

First thing to do is to get sorted into a house. The four houses in Hogwarts consist of Gryffindor, Hufflepuff, Ravenclaw and Slytherin. First year students are arranged into these houses by wearing the Sorting Hat.


Find the Sorting Hat in your next Lucid Dream and find out what house you are destined to be in. Afterwards post an extract of your dream journal here as evidence of your progress. Please be honest as possible! Whatever the Sorting Hat tells you is FINAL. You cannot swap houses  ::D: 

*House Challenges*

Once you know which house you belong to you can then proceed to the house challenge! The set of tasks vary depending on which House you are in. Please only complete the challenges within your own house!
Once you have completed the task in your Lucid Dream post an extract of your Dream Journal here on this thread as evidence and I will then add points to the appropriate house! You can complete the tasks more than once but they MUST be in separate dreams in order to count.

You will also need to locate your wand.


*Universal Tasks*
- Triwizard Tournament (Must be completed in order to receive points)
(1/3) - Fight a dragon and retrieve a golden egg
(2/3) - Eat Gillyweed and swim to the bottom of a lake
(3/3) - Navigate through a maze and retrieve the Triwizard Cup ( + 100 Points)
- Wizard duel with Voldemort (+ 50 Points)
- Ride a Hippogriff (+ 20 Points)
- Visit Honeydukes and sample the special effects sweets (+ 15 Points)
- Play a game of Quidditch against the current leading house. (Must complete 'Fly on a broomstick' first) (+ 15 Points)
- Jump through platform 9 3/4 and catch the Hogwarts Express (+ 10 Points)
- Fly on a broomstick (+ 7 Points)
- Learn and perform Lumos (+ 5 Points)


*Gryffindor*
- Brew Polyjuice Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Wingardium Leviosa (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Hagrid (+ 5 Points)

*Hufflepuff*
- Brew Ageing Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Alohomora on a locked door (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Prof. Pomona Sprout (+ 5 Points)

*Ravenclaw*
- Brew Felix Felicis Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Incendio (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Prof. Flitwick (+ 5 Points)

*Slytherin*
- Brew Veritaserum Potion and post your results (+ 10 Points)
- Learn and perform Petrificus Totalus on a DC (+ 10 Points)
- Find and talk to Prof. Snape (+ 5 Points)

If you are unsure about any of the spells, check out - Harry Potter Wiki for help.




*House Points*

*Hufflepuff* - 32 Points
Mancon
Juf
Chronicillness  
*Gryffindor* - 17 Points
_Naiya
RebelSeven_
*Slytherin* - 5 Points
mrdeano
FancyRat
*Ravenclaw* - 5 Points
Stubert

GOOD LUCK AND LET THE BEST HOUSE WIN!

----------


## enak101

I'm very interested in this, I'll let you know if I ever get sorted. Definitely a goal of mine now.

----------


## Thena

Oh, I was so close before I lost lucidity last night!





> This has to be a dream, then. I head outside and shout, "Hey, where is my Sorting Hat?" I probably would have tried summoning it, except I remembered that I hadn't gotten a wand yet.... Finally, a hat appears on top of one of the cars in the driveway. It's a striped paper carnival hat, though, and definitely not a Sorting Hat. I put it on, but it doesn't do anything. I guess I'll just have to head to Hogwarts in the morning.

----------


## kris9995

oh interesting threat.. I'm in, and I will tell which house I'm in, when i have my next lucid dream  :smiley:

----------

